# Line Dancing Paphos



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

My wife Marian used to do Line Dancing when we worked & lived in Dhahran, Saudi Arabia. Is there any Line Dancing here in Paphos?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The only person I know of who used to do line dancing has now returned to the UK.
I could ask his partner who we are still in touch with (a good friend of mine) if they have contact details of any of his customers to find out if they have found anyone else who does it.

Veronica


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you Veronica, that would be lovely!

Dave


----------

